# OK, decision time here...Old Boy or Zippo?



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

I know they're 2 totally different lighters, but here's my dilema.

1. I would love to get an Old Boy, the sand-blasted Briar. I've been told, however, that even in a light breeze, the flame dies out. I only smoke outside, so I'm afraid that I'd be buying a lighter that wouldn't work for me.

2. Zippos are great for outdoors. I used to have one when I smoked cigarettes. Problem is the naptha taste. I don't want to damage the taste of the pipe tobacco because of the lighter fluid. Now I've seen the zippo fluid that has a clean burn and taste, but does it really work?

Your input is greatly appreciated.

WWhermit


----------



## stevo192 (Oct 27, 2008)

I use a zippo with zippo fluid and find that there is no really noticable taste with it. Like you said, they are great outdoors and I wouldn't be without mine. I haven't had any experience with the old boy so I couldn't really comment. I would go with the zippo but hey, its up to you! :tu

Steve


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

stevo192 said:


> I use a zippo with zippo fluid and find that there is no really noticable taste with it. Like you said, they are great outdoors and I wouldn't be without mine. I haven't had any experience with the old boy so I couldn't really comment. I would go with the zippo but hey, its up to you! :tu
> 
> Steve


:tpd:

If I didn't care about money, I'd go with the old boy. I have the zippo pipe lighter, and it works good for a fraction of the cost.

I have also been interested to hear how the Xikar Pipeline performs. I think they can be had for ~40 bucks. They may be a good middle of the road. Plus Xikar has a lifetime warranty, so if you like them initially, they will work for awhile.


----------



## NHsmoker (Feb 18, 2007)

WWhermit said:


> I know they're 2 totally different lighters, but here's my dilema.
> Problem is the naptha taste. I don't want to damage the taste of the pipe tobacco because of the lighter fluid. Now I've seen the zippo fluid that has a clean burn and taste, but does it really work?
> 
> Your input is greatly appreciated.
> ...


I have heard it works very well as imparts virtually no taste. That being said I like the looks of the old boy but it is out of my price range. I have been thinking of buying a replica of the old boy off ebay just because I like the styling of them and if it does not work well outdoors I haven't lost $100


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

old boy.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I greatly prefer the Old Boy but you're right about it blowing out easily. I think most or all butane lighters have this issue with the exception of the windproof lighters. You might be better off with the Zippo because I think lighter fluid is more impervious to wind.


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

You can buy a handful of Zippo's, a big box of wooden matches, and a corner convenience store butane lighter for the price of an old boy.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

IHT said:


> old boy.


And he knows things......important things I dont know but he does know things!!.....

Anyways..if its a choice between the 2..OLDBOY!

Shawn


----------



## VFD421 (Nov 8, 2008)

I use the zippo but and Old Boy is on my list to get soon. I don't know if it is just me doing something wrong but sometimes with a zippo i have trouble with the charring light. Other than that it works good.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

just got an old boy, used it a few times, including outdoors and I really like it. I'll say Old Boy


----------



## Smarvy (Nov 4, 2008)

I have the Zippo, and I love it. I let it burn for 2 seconds before lighting, and I have yet to taste any naptha. I use a butane lighter for the charring light though, as the Zippo doesn't work that great over a full bowl. 

If it were me, and I had the money to buy an Old Boy, I'd probably get it and try and scrape up the $15 for the Zippo so I would have both. If the $15 wasn't available, I'd probably just get the Old Boy. The Zippo doesn't have a built in tamper.

Aloha,
Justin


----------



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

I have a Zippo Pipe lighter, Xikar Pipeline, and regular Zippos. 

Pipe Zippo

+ Better/Fuller light than with a regular Zippo
- Too much flame, I find my bowl heats up pretty quick at times
+ When used with the newer Zippo fuel, I don't notice any taste if you wait a couple of seconds after ignition *
- In windy conditions the flame can get out of hand

Xikar Pipeline

+ Cheaper than the Old Boy, has lifetime warranty (as does OB)
+ The flame is more controllable than with a Zippo due to smaller flame
- Does blow out easy as with most soft flame lighters
+ I took mine apart last night to see what makes it tick and it is well made and sturdy
+ Built in tamper

Regular Zippo

+ Can be bought anywhere
+ Fuel *
- Large flame, not as uncontrollable as Zippo Pipe lighter 
- No angle, a little uncomfortable when used with a pipe
+ Wind proof

I'm using the Pipeline for both Pipe and Cigars with great results (the nod towards the pipe). Considering the price and features it's great. Would I have bought an Old Boy if the Xikar wasn't available...yes. I've been a Zippo user for years. I like them for their reliability and durability, if you're looking for something a little classier, the Pipeline/Old Boy is the way to go. 

If I had to choose between the Zippo Pipe and regular Zippo, I'd have to stick with the regular Zippo. Or to make matters more complicated, check out the soft flame insert for the Zippo from Tobacco Barn. No angle, and I find I empty the tank a little quick.


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

Old boy's are cooler......so what if the flame blows out ...this teaches us patience.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

IHT said:


> old boy.


:tpd:


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

since you mentioned smoking outdoors & wind, i'd go for the zippo. i'd recommend getting an IMCO lighter for the charring light. they're soft flame, angled, refillable, replaceable flint, $10.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

wharfrathoss said:


> since you mentioned smoking outdoors & wind, i'd go for the zippo. i'd recommend getting an IMCO lighter for the charring light. they're soft flame, angled, refillable, replaceable flint, $10.


I too experience difficulty with the charring light. I usually use matches for the charring light and a zippo for the rest, but in wind that is not really an option.

I have used a ronson jetlite for the charring light, but that is risky when it comes to charring the bowl/over burning the baccy. Plus the force of the flame can send ashes into your lap (happened to me in the car...ouch!).


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Well, I done gone and did it. Ordered the Old Boy. To quote a wise man, "It teach us patience." Also, I decided what the hell, I'll wait till the breeze dies down.

I'll give a report on just how easy or hard it is to work with outside.

WWhermit


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

dogsplayinpoker said:


> :tpd:


After trying most on the market......its an Old Boy hands down. My local tobaccanist was kinda enough to let me try every lighter he had. The Old Boy was the most reliable and classy looking.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I get flawless service from my Zippo, indoors and out. 

With the black-can fluid I never notice an unpleasant taste (not so with the green-can Ronson fluid. Feh.) I'm sure the Old Boy is a fine piece of work; if I ever lose the Zippo I'd consider one just because IHT and K'Rat said so. They're stable.


----------



## csb (Dec 2, 2008)

I have an Old Boy, Zippo, and Corona Pipe Magie and I like them all for different reasons.

Zippo will work better in adverse conditions and if you let it burn for a few seconds first you won't have any aftertaste to worry about. With the larger flame it is easier to draw down into the bowl and covers a larger bowl more quickly that smaller butane flames.

Old Boy is the most sensitive to wind but, when the enviroment is perfect, it's my favorite to use; it just feels wonderful. The tamper has been a lifesaver too. That being said I have to send it in for a slow fuel leak and I know of others with the same problem.

The Magie grew really fast on me. Simple and it never seems to run out of fuel. I bought one from a local shop and his was over 30 years old without any repairs. It isn't as bulky as the Zippo or as heavy as the OB. This is the one I trust implicitly and feel it is the best compromise. Not as finicky as the Old Boy but doesn't need the constant refilling of the Zippo.

All being said though, I would get them all again. They are all tough having survived falls. Much like different pipes, sometimes I just want the change.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

parris001 said:


> You can buy a handful of Zippo's, a big box of wooden matches, and a corner convenience store butane lighter for the price of an old boy.


You could...but then you wouldn't have an Old Boy.


----------



## VFD421 (Nov 8, 2008)

Well I ordered an Old Boy and it came today. I had to see one for myself. I am impressed, not only with the looks and the way it functions but just the way it feels in my hands. There is some heft to it which to me means it is built solid. 

I will still throw the zippo in my pocket with my change and keep the Old Boy in my pipe pouch.


----------



## CGScotty (Dec 5, 2008)

Corona Old Boy by far. WOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!! My first post.:bl


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

I have both, and honestly, my Zippo with the pipe butane insert (I think it's called the Thunderbird, got it on Ebay) absolutely blows my Old Boy out of the water. In fact, I never use my Old Boy anymore because the zippo is that much better. Oh by the way, the Thunderbird insert only cost me $12. If you go with the Zippo in the future, I'd definitely get that Thunderbird insert, it's awesome.

Here's a link for it http://cgi.ebay.com/Butane-Lighter-...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------

